

Hacker Housing: Open Spot in the SF 'Hacker House' Starting in Early August - johndevor

I'm returning to school on the East coast, and my room will be vacant at the Hacker House in SF in early August. If you're a coder and want to be around like-minded coders, this is the place for you.<p>Email me at johndevor(at)gmail.com if you're interested.
======
omarish
I've been living there for the past week and can attest that it's a great
place to be. Mostly quiet (but still cool) roommates with plenty of space.
They say you're a product of your environment .. this is definitely a good
environment to be in.

------
dangrover
Now with 80% less deadly lighting fixtures!

~~~
jacquesm
and low key security:

<http://twitter.com/ronin_the_pup>

~~~
dmix
Golden Doodle?

Such awkward animals.

~~~
tlrobinson
My former roommate recently got a Golden Doodle. It was cute as hell as a
puppy, but now that it's a little older I see what you mean...

------
profquail
Can someone explain how this works again? Is it just a place to live with
other coders, or is it one of those "seed funds that give you a place to
live/work in exchange for equity" kind of deals?

~~~
johndevor
It's just a house with people who like to code. :)

------
dangrover
Also, there are pictures of the place here:
<http://divvyshot.com/event/hacker_house/>

~~~
tlrobinson
Is the whiteboard by the toilet just for blocking the window, or do people
actually use it while on the toilet?

